# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Շադոու Չեն (Shadow Chen)

## Ուլուանա

Մի հետաքրքիր նկարազարդողի եմ բացահայտել։ Ինձ դուր եկավ, որոշեցի ձեզ էլ ծանոթացնել  :Smile: ։ 

Շադոու Չենը չինացի մուլտիմեդիական նկարիչ–նկարազարդող է։ Մասնագիտացել է ինդուստրիալ դիզայնի ոլորտում և ավարտել Արվեստի ու դիզայնի ֆակուլտետը, սակայն սերը նկարչության նկատմամբ ստիպել է նրան ավելի շատ խորանալ նկարազարդողի ու գրաֆիկ դիզայների գործունեության մեջ։ Շադոուի գործերը միշտ ներկայանում են հեղուկային տեսքով՝ ավանդական գալարներով ու վառ գույներով։

----------

Adriano (16.03.2011), Chuk (16.03.2011), einnA (16.03.2011), Enigmatic (16.03.2011), erexa (16.03.2011), Kita (16.03.2011), Smokie (16.03.2011), Tig (16.03.2011), Yevuk (16.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (16.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (18.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2011), Սլիմ (16.03.2011), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ֆրեդերիկ Շոպեն  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (16.03.2011), einnA (16.03.2011), Enigmatic (16.03.2011), Kita (16.03.2011), Tig (16.03.2011), Yevuk (16.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (18.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2011), Սլիմ (16.03.2011), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Գույները շատ հավեսն են:  :Smile: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «մուլտիմեդիական նկարիչ–նկարազարդող»: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ է ինքը անում: Էդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում մասնագիտությունը՝ նայելով նկարներին...

----------


## Kita

> Գույները շատ հավեսն են: 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «մուլտիմեդիական նկարիչ–նկարազարդող»: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ է ինքը անում: Էդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում մասնագիտությունը՝ նայելով նկարներին...


Ինչքան ես հասկացա կամ կոմպով է աշխատում մկնիկի օգնությամբ կամ պլնաշետով :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչքան ես հասկացա կամ կոմպով է աշխատում մկնիկի օգնությամբ կամ պլնաշետով


Կիտ, հարցը աշխատելու ձևին չէր վերաբերվում, այլ նպատակին: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում էդ մասնագիտությունը: Էս նկարները ինչ-որ բանի համա՞ր են օգտագործվում, թե՞ ուղղակի արվեստի տեսակ է:

----------


## Սլիմ

Վառ ու պայծառ նկարներ են, շատ հավես էր :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ ճիշտն ասած մենակ գույները դուր եկան  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (16.03.2011), einnA (16.03.2011)

----------


## ivy

Որպես ինտերիերի գունազարդում կամ նորաձևության մեջ օգտագործվող նախշեր՝ ինձ թվում է շատ լավ կնայվեն նման նկարազարդումները, բայց որպես առանձին նկարներ՝ բավական արհեստական են:

----------

einnA (16.03.2011), Ձայնալար (16.03.2011), Նարե (16.03.2011), Ուլուանա (17.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գույները շատ հավեսն են: 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «մուլտիմեդիական նկարիչ–նկարազարդող»: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ է ինքը անում: Էդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում մասնագիտությունը՝ նայելով նկարներին...


Տերմինն ինձ համար էլ էր անծանոթ։ Անգլերենից էի թարգմանել։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ mixed media էր գրված տեքստում, բայց լինգվոյում mixed media–ն նույնացված էր multimedia–ի հետ, ու, փաստորեն, էդ երկուսի սահմանազատումը չէր տվել, ես էլ քանի որ հենց mixed media–ի հայերեն համարժեքը չգիտեմ, ու համոզված էլ չեմ, թե գոյություն ունի, իսկ հորինելն իմաստ չուներ, որոշեցի մուլտիմեդիա գրել՝ վստահելով Լինգվոյի՝ դրանց նույնական ներկայացնելուն։ Բայց հետո մի քիչ ինտերնետը փորփրելով՝ հայտնաբերեցի, որ դրանք էնքան էլ նույնական չեն։ Ահա արվեստի այդ երկու ոլորտների՝ գտածս ամենահամառոտ ու ինֆորմատիվ սահմանումները.



> *Multimedia Art* can be described as an artwork comprised of multiple media. Indeed the term Multimedia is defined as: "the use of several different media to convey information (text, audio, graphics, animation, video, and interactivity).





> The term “*mixed media art*” is a broad definition that covers many arts and crafts, including collage, assemblage (both 2D and 3D), altered objects, including books and boxes, handmade greeting cards, artist trading cards (ATCs) and tags, art journalling and book making. The “mixed media” used includes paints, papers and board of all descriptions, glues, buttons, fabrics, found objects, photos, metal bits, fibres, things from nature, inks, pencils, crayons, markers, pastels and polymer clays, to name a few.

----------

ivy (18.03.2011)

----------

